# Craftgawker



## soapylady (Jun 1, 2012)

http://craftgawker.com

I am so completely addicted to this site. So many ideas. Just wish i had some more free time to do all the crafty things i want to do. 

Anyone else have sites they go to for craft inspiration?


----------



## moonjelly (Jun 5, 2012)

Uh oh.  As if i didn't waste enough time already on pinterest . . .    Awesome site. And probably a new addiction for me as well.


----------

